# My main men



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My main men getting their cuddle on. 


































Cole never cooperates with my random picture taking. :[ He won't look at the freaking camera. But Preston was hamming it up!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awwwwww. They're keepers!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww...I love seeing happy dogs with the happy humans :wink: :biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So cute! I love when men cuddle dogs like that!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Now that is just *SWEET*!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, Preston is such a cuddle bug. :]

And I love when men aren't afraid to show their soft side with their pups too. ^_^ It's so cute.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

haha, I love the pics! I'm with Natalie, I love seeing happy healthy dogs loved by their people.


----------

